# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Ik ben te dun!

## ondergewicht16j

hallo,
ik ben een jonge van 16 jaar
ik ben 173 cm en weeg 52 kilo
ik ben echt te dun
ik probeer alles
ik eet super veel
echt heel veeel..
maar ik word niet dikker
en ik ben het echt zat nu om het te horen
soms word ik er gewoon depressief van
zijn er geen andere manieren om dikker te worden
pillen ofzo heb ik helemaal geen problemen mee
help me alsjeblieft

----------


## becky

Je kunt misschien beter je schildklier eens laten controleren door bloed te laten trekken. Als je schildklier te snel werkt, ga je niet verdikken. Als dit het geval is kan je dokter je hiervoor medicatie voorschrijven. Sommige mensen zijn ook mager door de stress, dus dit kan ook het geval zijn bij jou.

----------


## ondergewicht16j

ik ben niet gestrest volgens mij
en ik heb me al op mijn schildklier bloed laten prikken

----------


## Wendy

Sorry ik weet niet goed wat je eraan kan doen. Er is op deze site een link naar een site waar je meer kan vinden over ondergewicht. Wat ik wel gehoord heb is dat het goed is dat je vaker eet met regelmaat. Normaal is het dat je 3 keer per dag eet en 2 tussendoortjes. Voor jou zal het goed zijn om je avondeten in tweeen te splitsen. Want als je in 1 keer veel eet hoeft je lichaam maar 1 keer te werken en blijkbaar werkt je lichaam hard. Als je dan 2 keer eet, moet je lichaam dus ook 2 keer werken waar het eigenlijk geen tijd voor krijgt.

----------


## monica b

heej ,
ik ben een meisje van 14 jaar.
en ik ben iets langer dan 1.64 m ik weeg 46kilo
ja ik weet dat ik dun ben.en het ik weet ook hoe het voelt.
misschien moet je is naar de ggd? op je school?want bij mij op de middelbare school hebben ze al z'n onderzoek gedaan:hoe je gewicht is en of je rug recht loopt enz.
ik ben niet extreem ondergewicht.maar ik heb wel ondergewicht.Verder moet je proberen niet te veel te stressen.Je innerlijk is toch het meest wat telt?en andere hebben ook wel iets hoor :Big Grin: e ene is bijvoorbeeld dik,maar ik probeer ook gewoon te eten,ik ben al jaren dun,omdat ik eerst niet goed at,maar ik eet nu gewoon goed,en ik kom er wel een beetje van aan.verder zou ik met de ggd of dokter praten,.die kan toch goed adviseren.zelf zeggen ze ook steeds tegen mij van kind wat ben je toch dun?boeien,laat ze lekker kletse,probeer er wat aan te doen,maar trek je ook niet te veel aan heej!
groetjes monica

----------


## dassa

hallo ik ben 3 maand zwanger en weeg 48 ben overal afgevallen, hoe neem ik nu gezond weer bij?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Dassa, 

Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent. Maar wat sowieso help om goed aan te komen.. is veel pasta eten, wel gevarieerd met de prutjes erbij en soorten (niet elke dag pasta eten hoor :Wink: ), voldoende groente er door en goede vezels bij het ontbijt. Gezonde tussendoortjes, zoals yoghurt met beetje crusli en fruit, Heel lekker en gezond! 

Succes!

petra

----------


## Amxerxes

Veel avocado, walnoten, pecannoten pompoenpitten macadamia's, cashewnoten eten daar zitten veel goede vetten en dus veel calorieen in.

----------


## LookAtMe123

Ik ben een meisje van 15 ik word in december 16, en ik weeg 50,5 ongeveer. 
Ik heb echt een ondergewicht, en ik wil er heel graag iets aan doen. 
Maar ik weet niet wat. Ik eet toch meer als normale mensen.
Ik heb geprobeerd om meer koeken en zo te eten om zo bij te komen,
maar het lukt echt niet. Ik ben ten einde raad.
Je ribben hebben zo toch 2 "knobbels" onder het borstbeen.
Die knobbels zijn bij mij heel erg zichtbaar.
Ik heb geen anorexia ofzo want ik eet wanneer ik honger heb.
Maar ik ga heel graag zwemmen, maar door mijn botten die onder mijn borsten uitsteken,
schaam ik mij verschrikkelijk  :Frown: 
Heeft er iemand enig idee wat ik er aan kan doen?

----------


## Petra717

kijk eens zij het artikel Wat kun je doen aan ondergewicht-Artikel  voor tips

groetjes,
petra

----------


## LookAtMe123

Bedankt, maar ik ben nu al een paar maanden regelmatig aan het eten en toch werkt het niet. Ik vind het heel eng en heel raar da mijn botten er zo uitsteken...

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Lookatme, 

Regelmatig eten is idd heel erg belangrijk om aan te komen. Het klinkt misschien vreemd in je oren, maar sommige worden niet dik van koeken en snoep goed, al zou dat werken, dan kom je niet op een gezonde (en op de verkeerde plaatsen) aan. Dat wil je nou ook weer niet :Wink:  
Maar wat sowieso help om goed aan te komen.. is veel pasta eten, wel gevarieerd met de prutjes erbij en soorten (niet elke dag pasta eten hoor), voldoende groente er door en goede vezels bij het ontbijt. Gezonde tussendoortjes, zoals yoghurt met beetje crusli en fruit, Heel lekker en gezond! 

Je botten zo uitsteken is niet vreemd, op jou leeftijd had ik daar ook last van (alleen woog ik nog minder). 
Tegen mijn 18e, kwam er ineens verandering in, in een paar maanden kreeg ik er 7 kilo aan en weg waren de uitstekende botten. Het mooiste was dat ik er niets extra voor deedt. Misschien is het dus een kwestie van geduld. 
Wil je toch niet wachten, kun je altijd even langs de huisarts gaan. Er bestaan namelijk wel medicijnen (op recept verkrijgbaar) om aan te komen. Deze heb ik ook jaren lang mogen slikken, omdat ik te licht was voor me zware medicatie. Je huisarts zal deze niet snel voorschrijven en eerst met jou zoeken naar andere manieren om aan te komen. Op de sportschool kunnen ze je ook begeleiden om op meer gewicht te komen, door meer spiermassa op te bouwen. 

succes! 
petra

----------


## LookAtMe123

Bedankt petra,
ik ga het proberen, maar ik eet eigenlijk niet graag pasta's maar toch ga'k het proberen want ik ben het beu om te horen te krijgen: je bent wel erg dun, eet je wel genoeg?
op een schoolonderzoek, hadden ze me gevraagd of ik anorexia of boulemi had, ik viel achterover, waarom dachten ze dat nu? maar jah, ik heb veel geprobeerd ent nu ga ik de pastas en de crusli en fruit proberen. Hopelijk lukt het me. Echt waar, bedankt!

Groetjes

----------


## Petra717

Er is een heel lekker Knorr alá petra gerecht... wat ik een dezer dagen wel even op de site ga zetten... is heeeeel erg makkelijk en lkkr!!!!!!!!!!!

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Frankos

Misschien heb je lintworm:O

----------


## Agnes574

Hou er rekening mee dat je nog in de groei zit meisje en dat er, als je voldoende eet; 3 hoofdmaaltijden en 4 tussendoortjes er waarschijnlijk niets aan de hand is!!
Laat anders voor de zekerheid je bloed eens trekken en je ontlasting controleren...dan heb je meteen zekerheid of je iets scheelt of dat je gewoon moet wachten op het 'volwassenen-vet'..hihi..dat komt snel genoeg meisje..ik was zelf ook altijd heel mager in mijn jonge jaren..maar nu ik 34 ben verlang ik soms wel eens terug naar die tijd  :Wink: 

Doordat je veel en vaak zwemt kan je lichaam niet écht veel aan vetopbouw doen...kun je niet een tijdje om de week gaan zwemmen? Of doe je het in sport/competitieverband zodat dat niet mogelijk is?

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## soulsister

Als je zo dun bent en wel heel veel eet,
dan noemen ze dat TOFI, thin outside fat inside.
Dat betekent dat je misschien heel dun lijkt, maar dat je ondertussen van binnen wel een dik lichaam hebt. Je krijgt dan ook dat je aders dichtslippen en al die dingen.
Ik ben zelf bijna 15 en ben 1.71 en weeg 47 kilo. Dat is ook te dun en ik moet ook bij de schooldokter terugkomen omdat ze dacht dat ik anorexia had. Nou, als iemand bij ons in de klas een vreetzak is dan ben ik het wel. Maar ik las toen dat artikel in de Grazia en wist gelijk dat ik dat ook had. Dus ik ga ook niet meer proberen om aan te komen door extreem ongezond te eten, want dat helpt toch niet en is alleen maar gevaarlijk voor je gezondheid! Dus hoe erg je het ook vindt, accepteer het maar gewoon!

----------


## 1996meid

Hallo,
ik ben 14 jaar en ben 1.69.
Ik weeg amper iets in de 40 kg.
De kilo's dat ik heb zijn vaarwel door mijn lengte.
Mijn benen zijn zo lelijk als iets,ik wil heel dringend bijkomen.
Ontbijten doe ik niet graag maar ik eet s ' avonds zoveel ik kan.
Ik snoep ook veel. Mijn probleem is dat ik niet bijkom.
Aub help hoe ik snel kan bijkomen zonder risico's. Ik haat men eigen zo.

----------


## Ronald68

Misschien is sporten een optie, dan krijg je meer spieren en dus ook meer gewicht. Spieren zijn ook nog eens zwaarder dan vet. Overigens was ik vroeger ook aan de lichte kant bijna 2 meter en 70kg, maar dat is vanzelf  :Frown:  over gegaan. Ben nu bijna 2 meter en 110kg.

----------


## CaseRichten

Zorg eerst dat je voeding in orde is. Eet je 5 tot 6 maaltijden op een dag? dit houd je stofwisseling aan de gang. Zorg ook dat je voeding meer uit koolhydraten bestaat:
brood
pasta
aardappelen
banaan
Om echt aan te kunnen komen zul je ook kunnen combineren met een krachttraining kijk ook eens op http://www.spierenkweken.com

----------


## dieter00

> Ik ben een meisje van 15 ik word in december 16, en ik weeg 50,5 ongeveer. 
> Ik heb echt een ondergewicht, en ik wil er heel graag iets aan doen. 
> Maar ik weet niet wat. Ik eet toch meer als normale mensen.
> Ik heb geprobeerd om meer koeken en zo te eten om zo bij te komen,
> maar het lukt echt niet. Ik ben ten einde raad.
> Je ribben hebben zo toch 2 "knobbels" onder het borstbeen.
> Die knobbels zijn bij mij heel erg zichtbaar.
> Ik heb geen anorexia ofzo want ik eet wanneer ik honger heb.
> Maar ik ga heel graag zwemmen, maar door mijn botten die onder mijn borsten uitsteken,
> ...




OMG ik heb net hetzelfde probleem! het enigste verschil is dat ik een jongen van 15 ben, maar ook mijn botten steken zo uit, ik vind het echt IRITANT EN LELIJK!! Ik heb een oudere broer van 17 en die had het nooit! Dat haat ik :s

ik ben Bijna 15 want verjaar in september en ben 1m85 ofz. en ik eet echt redelijk veel! Eet altijd mijn boterhammen op, ik koop zelfs nog een broodje na het school, of een zak chips, of een donut, dan kom ik thuis, eet ik nog is warm eten! en neem ik 2 poties ofzo.. en nog weeg ik maar 60kilo wtff!!!
Mijn borstkas staat niet normaal vind ik, maarja ben op 2 jaar tijd enorm veel gegroeid, kan het daar mee te maken hebben? Dat ik nog in mijn groei zit? 
ik zou graag zo iets van een 65 wegen zeker! als ik 15 ben ..

----------


## christel1

@Dieter, 
Toen mijn zoon zo oud was als jij deed hij judo en zat hij altijd bij de "lichtgewichten", woog ook nog geen 60 kilo voor 1m82, nu is hij 23 en weegt 71, dus dat komt wel goed hoor maak je niet ongerust en het zit blijkbaar in de familie want zijn 2 neefjes zijn ook groot maar wegen nog minder dan jou 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## milaads

hey ik ben een jongen van 15- bijna 16 en ik weeg maar 65 kilo en ik wil graag 5 kilo aankomen, ik wil graag advies  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

@Milaads, 
Hoe groot ben je eigenlijk ? En 't is niet omdat je "te dun" bent dat je daarom ongezond bent.... mijn zoon woog nog minder op zijn 15de, nu is hij 182 cm en weegt 71 kilo 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## milaads

ik ben 1.78 cm lang

----------


## christel1

Wel dan ben je even groot dan een neef van mijn zoon, die weegt nog minder, doet keiveel sport, en die is ook 15 zoals jij. Ik zou mijn geen zorgen maken, je groeit een jaar in de lengte en een jaar in de breedte zoals ze zeggen. Jij zit nu in een groeispurt en die kilo's zullen er wel aankomen. Ik zou me geen zorgen gaan maken en zeker geen dikmakende producten gaan kopen en nemen. Je hebt zeker geen abnormaal gewicht voor die leeftijd. Je komt makkelijker aan dan dat je daarna moet gewicht gaan verliezen. Je hebt een bmi van 20 (normaal is tussen de 18 en 25), dus maak je maar geen zorgen, komt wel in orde 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Bij mij heeft geholpen. 5 x per dag eten. Niet teveel tegelijk maar wel eiwitrijk dieet 
Blanke vla ontbijtkoek tussendoor
Ik ben de laatste 5 jaar van 48 naar 58 kilo gegaan 
Ik was jarenlang te dun lingte is 1.68 
O en rookvlees dat moest ik ook eten en slagroom
Veel succes met het dieet
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Elisabeth9

LookatMe123: / Ondergewicht16.... Te dun zijn is niet fijn, :Frown:  maar je moet eerst de oorzaak weten...bij sommigen is het aangeboren....bloedonderzoek is goed wat men al adviseerde...trouwens wat de schildklier betreft...ik heb in een half jaar tijd verschillende keren laten prikken, èn toen kwam er pas uit dat het niet goed was, dus 1x prikken zegt niet alles....Uitsteken van Botten...ik heb dat op latere leeftijd meegemaakt toen ik erg was afgevallen...niet door lijnen maar door de pijn, de botten staken overal door en ik kon er met moeite op slapen....later is dat allemaal weer goed gekomen...houd moed....

proberen te eten door middel van chips te eten en koeken is absoluut ongezond...je slipt dicht ( je aderen) en het zijn de verkeerde voedingsmiddelen....( wel lekker)  :Wink:  5 maaltijden per dag eten zoals een diabeet patient dat moet doen is een gedachte die in mij opkomt....je niet volproppen maar de goede dingen eten..( pasta eten geeft energie en is calorierijk ) heeft men al genoemd hier op de site....niet gelijk opgeven en verdrietig zijn....sommige jongeren komen later pas op gewicht....anderen hebben hulp nodig....als je er echt niet meer in gelooft dan is er nog maar èèn ding te doen....Arts bezoeken...eventueel bloed laten prikken....en ikzelf geloof in een goede dieetiste die precies kan zeggen wat je moet eten èn hoeveel!!! ikzelf heb met een vrouw gewerkt en zij was enorm dun....ze kon er zelf om lachen en ze kon gewoon amper dikker worden....het zat in haar genen, tja dan houd alles op....hou van jezelf ondanks dat je dun niet mooi vindt...zoek uit wat goed voor " JOU/JULLIE" is!!!  :Embarrassment:  Veel sterkte ermee voor allen die hier mee piekeren....zet hem op!!! Lieve groeten van Elisa.... ps: die botten veranderen nog wel, jullie zijn nog jong dus dat gaat goedkomen!!! heb vertrouwen.....toi toi toi...dag kanjers...

----------


## Aspen

Ik herken het probleem wel, ik ben zelf 17 jaar en 1.70 meter lang. Ik blijf steken op 40 kilo, wat ik doe, er komt gewoon niets bij. Heel irritant.

----------


## MichaelJ

Hallo,
Ik ben rond de 1.68m en ben maar 48,5 kilo.
Ik vind mezelf echt veelste dun.
Vooral bij mijn armen, bekken en onderbenen (scheenbeen)
Aub kan iemand mij hiermee helpen?
Dit is een link van mijn arm, waar ik met mijn vinger wijs vind ik echt heel lelijk.
file:///Users/admin/Desktop/Foto%201.jpg

----------


## Neetje

Ik ben sinds kerst 10 kg afgevallen door stress, krijg al maanden geen hap door me keel

----------


## Tomer

HOi ik ben 14 jaar
1.65 cm 
ik weeg 42 kilo. 
ik eet veel maar ik kom niet aan. HELP A.U.B. ik ben vaak oververmoeid en ik hoop dat
ik geen ziekte heb.

----------


## anMa

Ooit woog ik 45 kilo en 1.68 lengte dus ook veel te mager
Ik was zelfs in het ziekenhuis opgenomen en mocht pas weg toen ik48 woog
Het dieet was eiwitrijk dieet
5 x eten per dag en elke dag een eitje bij t ontbijt
Roomboter rookvlees vla ontbijtkoek slagroom
3x per dag volle melk enz. Bananen yoghurt en nog meer van die dingen
Nu weeg ik 58 kilo en moet elke dag nog veel eten om op gewicht te blijven
Misschien heb je wat aan deze info 
Ook kun je naar n diëtiste gaan als dit niet helpt
Veel sterkte
Groetjes anMa
Ps stress kan ook een factor zijn als je niet dikker wordt.

----------


## LizavanNOON

Hallo forumbezoekers! 

Ik ben van het nieuwe kinderprogramma van RTV Utrecht: 'Noon'. Vanaf eind deze maand wordt dat uitgezonden. Voor het programma ben ik op zoek naar iemand in de provincie Utrecht die last heeft van ondergewicht. Iemand die genoeg eet maar toch maar niet aan komt. We gaan ook met een specialist praten over hoe je makkelijk zwaarder kan worden.

Ben jij iemand/ of ken jij iemand die 10 tot 15 jaar is, in de provincie Utrecht woont en in ons programma wil vertellen over ondergewicht? 

Mail dan naar [email protected]

Volg 'Noon' ook op Twitter: https://twitter.com/noonlinetv

Groetjes Liza

Het programma 'Noon' is ontwikkeld door ouderejaars van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Succes Liza, ik hoop dat er zich personen hebben aangemeld waar je iets aan hebt voor je progamma!  :Embarrassment:  inzake ondergewicht....
is dit een plaatselijke zender? ben benieuwd....maar ik ben te laat met lezen dus je zal al wel weg zijn....dag....

Groeten Elisa

----------


## Flogiston

Als je deze oproep een paar decennia eerder had gedaan, had ik zo kunnen meedoen aan je programma... Ik moest continu vreten wat ik vreten kon om op gewicht te blijven. Desondanks was en bleef mijn BMI te laag. Volgens de WHO was ik ondervoed...

Nog steeds schuif ik dagelijks grote hoeveelheden voedsel naar binnen. In de afgelopen 30 jaar ben ik gelukkig wel zo'n 7 kilo aangekomen, zodat mijn BMI nu normaal is.

----------


## anMa

Elke dag veel peperkoek eten helpt ook dat was ik ook nog vergeten op te schrijven
Meerdere keren per dag eten en eiwitrijk voedsel
Succes met het dieet
Anma

----------


## jolanda27

> Elke dag veel peperkoek eten helpt ook dat was ik ook nog vergeten op te schrijven
> Meerdere keren per dag eten en eiwitrijk voedsel
> Succes met het dieet
> Anma


Ha Anma, 
Volgens mij krijg je dan een ander probleem, een abonnement op de wc, ha-ha.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hahahahaha Dat is een goeie meiden..mag het een pondje minder zijn?  :Big Grin: 

Zeg Flogiston: het is niet de bedoeling dat jij je volpropt....ga anders eens naar een dieetiste en bespreek eens wat je het beste kunt eten...dat is beter dan zomaar van alles naar binnen werken...misschien doe je dat niet maar zo kom je "we" l over.. :Big Grin:  .behandel je lichaam als een.... " TEMPEL "  :Stick Out Tongue:  als je ondervoed bent mag je wel aan het astronautenvoer gaan....via een infuus....Sterkte ermee als je er nog steeds last van hebt....

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor je bezorgdheid, da's echt heel lief!

Vroeger moest ik echt altijd eten, puur om op gewicht te blijven. Het maakte niet uit of ik gezonde maaltijden nam of junkfood - hoofdzaak was dat er veel naar binnen ging.

Op vakantie viel ik steevast een paar kilo af. Domweg doordat ik dan regelmatig niet in de gelegenheid was om te eten. En om dan na thuiskomst die verloren kilo's er weer bij te krijgen, dat was een hele strijd.

Nu hoef ik me niet meer zo enorm vol te proppen. Ik kan zelfs best een maaltijd overslaan zonder direct af te vallen. Maar ik eet nog altijd veel - en ook nu maakt het niet uit of ik gezonde of ongezonde hap eet.

----------


## Flogiston

Bedankt voor je bezorgdheid, da's echt heel lief!

Vroeger moest ik echt altijd eten, puur om op gewicht te blijven. Het maakte niet uit of ik gezonde maaltijden nam of junkfood - hoofdzaak was dat er veel naar binnen ging.

Op vakantie viel ik steevast een paar kilo af. Domweg doordat ik dan regelmatig niet in de gelegenheid was om te eten. En om dan na thuiskomst die verloren kilo's er weer bij te krijgen, dat was een hele strijd.

Nu hoef ik me niet meer zo enorm vol te proppen. Ik kan zelfs best een maaltijd overslaan zonder direct af te vallen. Maar ik eet nog altijd veel - en ook nu maakt het niet uit of ik gezonde of ongezonde hap eet.

----------


## anMa

> Ooit woog ik 45 kilo en 1.68 lengte dus ook veel te mager
> Ik was zelfs in het ziekenhuis opgenomen en mocht pas weg toen ik48 woog
> Het dieet was eiwitrijk dieet
> 5 x eten per dag en elke dag een eitje bij t ontbijt
> Roomboter rookvlees vla ontbijtkoek slagroom
> 3x per dag volle melk enz. Bananen yoghurt en nog meer van die dingen
> Nu weeg ik 58 kilo en moet elke dag nog veel eten om op gewicht te blijven
> Misschien heb je wat aan deze info 
> Ook kun je naar n diëtiste gaan als dit niet helpt
> ...


Tja natuurlijk niet meerdere malen per dag peperkoek. Haha
Ik begrijp t wc problefem
Alhoewel als t makkelijk gaat is dat fijn meegenomen voor degene die constipatie heeft
Maar 5 x per dag n kleine eiwitrijke maaltijd dat bedoel ik dus
Dat heeft mij goed geholpen 
Egenwoordig weeg ik 58 kilo en voel mij goed
Groetjes anMa
En succes met t dieet :Frown:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston: Misschien had je vroeger al een snelle stofwisseling, leuk is het echter niet als je zoveel moet eten...het kan natuurlijk anders en de dingen moeten geleidelijk aan veranderd worden maar dat zul je inmiddels wel weten neem ik aan?  :Big Grin:  toch is er veel verschil in gezond en ongezond...een zak chips vindt ik zalig maar het is over het algemeen beter als je "bij" moet eten dat je dan kiest voor bijvoorbeeld een bruine boterham met kaas of iets anders " gezonds " een maaltijd overslaan kan , maar in jou geval is dat al helemaal niet wenselijk.... :Stick Out Tongue: 

toch sterkte voor nu en later......
ik ga er van uit dat je dokter je al eens onderzocht heeft op schildklierproblemen of anders....fijne avond...groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Flogiston

Best mogelijk dat ik een snelle stofwisseling had en heb. Het is voor mij heel normaal dat ik drie of vier keer per dag naar het toilet moet voor de "grote boodschap".

De schildklier is nooit onderzocht. Ik was weliswaar te dun, maar mijn gewicht was wel stabiel, en ik heb verder nooit klachten gehad - dus geen reden voor een onderzoek.

En ja, ik ken het verschil tussen gezond en ongezond. Voor mijn gewicht maakt het allemaal geen fluit uit, ik kan meerdere taartpunten en gevulde koeken per dag eten en dat een maand lang, en aan het einde van de maand weeg ik precies evenveel als aan het begin van de maand. Maar ik weet dat het niet gezond zou zijn, dus ik eet in het algemeen gezond en gevarieerd.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston: Goed zo...fijn om te horen...niet dat ik het allemaal goed doe, integendeel, maar ik probeer mijn best te doen...als ik moe ben of geen zin, of anders, dan is het handig een kant en klare maaltijd te eten of een heerlijke pizza.... :Stick Out Tongue:  jammie, maar ik kook ook regelmatig gezond....heb ik wel laatst een kilo paaseitjes gekregen....pfffffffffffff zalig maar niet echt goed voor mij al die suikers, maar enfin, elke dag maar een paar....

zolang jij je gezond voelt is dat goed, en wordt het anders dan zou ik toch echt een onderzoek laten uitvoeren...bloed aftappen en dat soort dingen.... :Stick Out Tongue:  alle goeds en een prettig weekend Flogiston....

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ed1974

Probeer eens voor een langere periode bij te houden wat je eet en zoek op naar hoeveel calorieen dit vertaald kan worden: ik denk dat het voor de meesten toch tegen gaat vallen.

----------


## Flogiston

Op een normale werkdag:
Tien bruine boterhammen met een variatie van hagelslag, pindakaas, kaas en vleeswaren als beleg.Eén warme maaltijd, twee flinke borden vol.Eén of twee bananen.Twee of drie andere stuks fruit.Drie of vier snacks: gevulde koek, chocoladereep (Nuts, Mars, Raider, Bounty), stroopwafel, dat soort spul.Een enkele keer 's middags een beker zoete warme chocolademelk.Soms, als ik 's avonds nog trek heb: een reep kaas (belegen of oud) van 10x2x1 cm.Verder koffie, thee en veel water.
Geen idee hoeveel calorieën hier ongeveer in zouden zitten - daar heb ik me echt nog nooit mee beziggehouden.

----------


## Ed1974

Is toch wel belangrijk te weten om hoeveel calorieen het gaat wat je inneemt en wat je eigenlijk zou moetenn hebben. Jezelf voor de gek houden gaat natuurlijk erg makkelijk  :Wink:  's avonds 2 volle borden warme maaltijd, mag dan wel zijn: of je nu aardappelen eet, soep, rijst of wat dan ook, daar zitten echt wel verschillen in.

----------


## Flogiston

Meestal rijst of pasta. Met saus en wat groenten erdoorheen.

Nog vergeten te melden: bij de warme maaltijd meestal een bakje "groenvoer", dus een groenten- of vruchtensalade. En meestal een kom soep vooraf - linzensoep, erwtensoep, bloemkoolsoep, kippensoep, wat dan ook.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Flogiston: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :Big Grin:  ik lees in de haast even een stukje wat je allemaal eet....

mijn hemel dat is nog al wat...ben je een " HULK " de rest moet ik nog lezen maar de hond moet uit gelaten worden etc....fijn weekend alvast...teveel calorieen wat ik zoal lees...veel suikersssssssssssssssssssssss  :Stick Out Tongue:  
fijn weekend mannen...over en out voor dit moment...Groetennnnnnnnnnnn  :Wink:

----------


## Flogiston

Mijn BMI is 21,6. Dat lijkt mij prima, toch?

----------


## christel1

Die BMI is dik in orde, mijn BMI draait daar ook rond en die van mijn zoon en dochter ook, heb het nooit anders geweten, bij de kinderen van mijn zus, de jongens die zouden alle twee wel een kilo of 10 mogen verdikken maar momenteel zitten ze alle 2 in een groeispurt, de oudste gaat naar 1,90 m en weegt 65 kilo dus wel te weinig maar die eet enorm veel hoor, ook een boterham of 5 al 's morgens om te beginnen en dan 's middags warm op school en dan 's avonds ook nog eens warm op internaat en de 2de oudste is ook al 1,85 meter en weegt misschien 62 kilo, ook zo'n spriet dus maar mijn zoon was ook zo op die leeftijd maar hij was gezond en dat is het belangrijkste en nu sport hij nog heel veel, 2 keer een paar uur muurklimmen per week en dan nog eens gaan zwemmen dus ja echt abnormaal kan je het niet noemen, ja nu begint hij spieren te kweken en begint zijn borstkast serieus uit te zetten maar hij wordt volgende maand dan ook 25 en in onze familie zitten er eigenlijk geen dikke mensen, ze zijn allemaal slank of normaal te noemen, 't zal in de genen zitten zeker ??? En zelfs na het krijgen van 2 kinderen en nu in mijn menopauze ben ik nog altijd even zwaar of even licht dan 23 jaar geleden... stoef stoef en ik eet ook wat ik wil, moet wel zeggen, veel snoepen doe ik niet tussen de maaltijden of ik neem een stuk fruit...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hardstikke goed Christel: ik heb een hekel aan fruit eten, maar het ligt hier wel weg te rotten op de fruitschaal ( de bananen)  :Big Grin:  ik koop en gooi het later weg....maar allez je brengt mij nu op een idee...ik zal een appel schillen een Fuji...dat moet gewoon... :Stick Out Tongue:  bedankt..doegieeeeeeeeeeeeee
fijn dat je al zolang hetzelfde weegt Christel....
bij mij gaat dat wat moeilijker met de schildklier...maar ik doe mijn best om er op te letten...

----------


## nena14

> Hallo,
> ik ben 14 jaar en ben 1.69.
> Ik weeg amper iets in de 40 kg.
> De kilo's dat ik heb zijn vaarwel door mijn lengte.
> Mijn benen zijn zo lelijk als iets,ik wil heel dringend bijkomen.
> Ontbijten doe ik niet graag maar ik eet s ' avonds zoveel ik kan.
> Ik snoep ook veel. Mijn probleem is dat ik niet bijkom.
> Aub help hoe ik snel kan bijkomen zonder risico's. Ik haat men eigen zo.


Hoi 1996meid,
ik herken je verhaal, ik ben ook 14 en weeg nog geen 39 kilo.
ik kan het ook niet helpen, ik ontbijt altijd goed, maar lust niet alles als het op avondeten aan komt.
Ik snoep en eet ook gewoon alles maar kom niks aan. erg baluh, vooral als ze idd altijd zegge, wat ben je dun, eet je wel genoeg of ze schelden je uit als anorexiapatient. als je dik bent zegge ze vaak niks maar denken ze het en als je dun bent menen ze dat ze er wat van kunne zegg.
Mensen, dun zijn is net zo erg als dik zijn. denk na voordat je er wat van zegt, want dat vinden wij net zo erg!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## schanulleke1968

hallo,
ik ben ca 1m66, 46kg, 44jaar. Reeds vanaf mn peuterjaren had ik problemen met ondergewicht. Dat is er nooit beter op geworden. Ongeveer vijf jaar geleden woog ik 52kg. Van november tot en met januari ben ik toen 5kg afgevallen. Ik had dat jaar nog niet eens een verkoudheid gehad. Nu zoveel jaren later is het nog steeds hetzelfde. Ik eet veel, snoep veel, drink veel frisdranken. Eerlijkheid hoort erbij, ik ben wel een nerveus type, ik sport niet maar heb wel geen auto en moet alles te voet doen, dus zware boodschappen dragen ed hoort erbij, ik ben een verstokte roker, ik ga zelden naar de dokter dus over een mogelijke oorzaak heb ik geen enkel idee. Het enige wat ik ooit gevraagd heb was een "normale" manier om gewicht bij te krijgen. Hij zei doodsimpel alles eten wat slecht is : gebak, mayo, pasta's... Wel dat deed ik zo ook al. Dan een simpel medicament periscidine dat diende voor hooikoorts maar niet werkte op hooikoorts. Ik zou er meer van gaan eten. Ok, Getest. Meer eten deed ik niet, ik viel wel onmiddellijk na mn eten in een diepe slaap. Velen die dit ook genomen hebben kwamen met gemak kilo's bij. Pech voor mij dus, geen resulaat. Een stomme verkoudheid en ik voel me doodvermoeid. Logisch, niet genoeg reserve. Ik ben wel een koppig type. Ik ga door en door en door en weiger aan mezelf toe te geven dat ik beter eens op mn rem zou gaan staan en rust nemen. Iedereen zegt steeds dat ik het "perfecte" model heb. Wel ik denk daar geheel anders over. Het is zelfs zo erg dat ik vaak jeansbroeken in de kinderkleding moet nemen. Op tv worden we overstelpt met modellen die graatmager zijn. Dat is aanzetten tot anorexia. Er is geheel niets moois aan. Intussen heb ik de strijd al lang opgeven om gewicht te winnen want talloze doktersbezoeken is niets voor mij. Dus probeer ik er maar mee om te gaan.

----------


## anMa

Bij mij hielp

5 x perdag kleine beetjes eten
S morgens pap. Brinta of havermout met honing
11 uur geen koffie maar chocolademelk met slagroom
Lunch witbrood met kaas en n plak peperkoek
Rookvlees op je brood roomboter melk erbij
Fruit om 4 uur bv banaan met sinaasapp sap geprakt
S avonds warm eten
Soep groenten vlees of kip of vis
Vla met room

S avonds n beschuit of crackertje met smeerkaas. Of bakje blanke vla
En nog n glas melk


Veel hoor maar t hielp wel bij mij


Sterkte en succes met t dieet

Ps. De bladen stonden vol met afslankdieten maar nooit hoe je aan moest komen

Dit dieet had ik van de interniste. Dus veel peperkoek blankevla en slagroom roomboter vooral

----------


## schanulleke1968

> Bij mij hielp
> 
> 5 x perdag kleine beetjes eten
> S morgens pap. Brinta of havermout met honing
> 11 uur geen koffie maar chocolademelk met slagroom
> Lunch witbrood met kaas en n plak peperkoek
> Rookvlees op je brood roomboter melk erbij
> Fruit om 4 uur bv banaan met sinaasapp sap geprakt
> S avonds warm eten
> ...


anMa,
Dat is het proberen waard. De hoeveelheid is geen probleem. Ik heb een flinke eetlust. Inderdaad, eindelijk eens tijd dat er aandacht wordt besteed om gewicht te winnen. Bedankt voor de tip.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Schanulleke:

AnMa heeft het goed beschreven.... :Big Grin: 

ik zou 1 ding anders doen...het witbrood vervangen door bruinbrood/tarwe/fijn volkoren....
maar misschien had zij daar een reden voor...niet elke darm verdraagt veel tarwe....
's avonds wat kaasblokjes rustig opeten, het bevat ook nog eens kalk....
succes met deze andere eetgewoonte...maar het kan "absoluut" helpen!
sterkte....laat je een keertje weten of het lukt?
Groetjes van Elisabeth

----------


## schanulleke1968

hoi elisabeth9,
Elke raad is welkom. Ik ben langzaam aan het overschakelen naar de ander eetgewoonte. Elke raad is welkom. Je mag er zeker van zijn dat ik iets laat weten

----------


## Lucius

Ook ik ben enorm mager voor leeftijd en lengte: 1m68 en weeg 46 Kg nu met te gaan naar de diëtiste. Ik eet ook redelijk wat,maar 10 boterhammen zijn net iets teveel voor mij :P.

Het moeilijkste heb ik het met het opkrijgen van mijn warme maaltijd. Ik heb ook geen tijd om het in 2x te doen aangezien ik stage loop bij personen met een beperking. Als ik kijk naar foto's van vroeger had ik echt een mooi rond gezicht terwijl het nu enorm scherp geworden is en ik er eigenlijk wat afgeleefd uitzie. Ik eet nu ook anders (moest wel frisdrank behouden maar eiwitrijk gaan eten). De tussendoortjes mag ik zeker niet vergeten en in alles wat ik eet proberen extra calorieën toe te voegen. Bijvoorbeeld bij een tas soep extra room ingieten. Ik heb 47 kg gewogen vorige week maar als ik iets bijkom verlies ik dat gewoon binnen de week. Ik heb lang 43 kg gewogen. Vroeger woog ik er 50. Ik hoop echt nog bij te komen want ik haat mijn uiterlijk gewoonweg. Ik heb geen schildklierstoornissen en ook niks in mn bloed. Ik ben wel een enorm nerveus iemand,daar kan het dus ook voor een stuk aan liggen. ik ben 24 jaar jong :-)

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lucius  :Wink:  Hallo daar....Ik vindt het goed dat je onder behandeling staat van een dieetiste....het lijkt mij ellendig als je zo mager bent...toch doe je goed je best zo te lezen....eet je 's avonds warm? misschien kun je dat verdelen over de avond? de 2e hap/portie opwarmen in de magnetron bv, je moet toch iets? nerveus zijn is ook geen pretje dat kan zeker meespelen...op de schildklier moet meerderen keren geprikt worden in een bepaalde tijd, het kan schommelen...je kunt "nooit" van 1 x prikken uitgaan van een goede diagnose....zou sporten iets voor je kunnen betekenen?...fitnes bijvoorbeeld, maar dan wel onder begeleiding....geef de hoop niet op, ik heb het meer bij jongeren gezien van nabij en daar gaat het beter mee...succes en sterkte met alles. :Big Grin: ..ook met je stage bij mensen met een beperking...interessant en leerzaam.... :Embarrassment:  je mag toch wel brood meenemen naar je werk? in etappes eten is eigenlijk veel gezonder dan in 1x een maag volproppen met alles..
nogmaals Sterkte....
Groeten van Elisabeth..

----------


## Lucius

> Lucius  Hallo daar....Ik vindt het goed dat je onder behandeling staat van een dieetiste....het lijkt mij ellendig als je zo mager bent...toch doe je goed je best zo te lezen....eet je 's avonds warm? misschien kun je dat verdelen over de avond? de 2e hap/portie opwarmen in de magnetron bv, je moet toch iets? nerveus zijn is ook geen pretje dat kan zeker meespelen...op de schildklier moet meerderen keren geprikt worden in een bepaalde tijd, het kan schommelen...je kunt "nooit" van 1 x prikken uitgaan van een goede diagnose....zou sporten iets voor je kunnen betekenen?...fitnes bijvoorbeeld, maar dan wel onder begeleiding....geef de hoop niet op, ik heb het meer bij jongeren gezien van nabij en daar gaat het beter mee...succes en sterkte met alles...ook met je stage bij mensen met een beperking...interessant en leerzaam.... je mag toch wel brood meenemen naar je werk? in etappes eten is eigenlijk veel gezonder dan in 1x een maag volproppen met alles..
> nogmaals Sterkte....
> Groeten van Elisabeth..


Ja ik eet inderdaad 's avonds warm,maar ik heb heel gauw genoeg. Ook kan ik echt bij sommige geuren walgneigingen krijgen omdat ik heel gevoelig ben qua zintuigen. Ik probeer mijn bord echt leeg te krijgen. ' savonds eet ik dan nog rond 20-21uur een pudding of een koek. Ik hou van sporten,wandelen doe ik bv erg graag maar nu heb ik er enkel tijd voor in de weekends. Ik eet zeker in de middag brood daar,maar liefst 3boterhammen (voor mij is dit toch veel) daar doe ik dan meestal slaatjes op bv kipcurry. Helaas kan ik tijdens mijn stage niet in etappes eten,ik eet wel met de gasten iets rond 11 uur (soep) en dan rond 3 uur drink ik mijn milkshake op die ik maak.

----------


## anMa

> Ook ik ben enorm mager voor leeftijd en lengte: 1m68 en weeg 46 Kg nu met te gaan naar de diëtiste. Ik eet ook redelijk wat,maar 10 boterhammen zijn net iets teveel voor mij :P.
> 
> Het moeilijkste heb ik het met het opkrijgen van mijn warme maaltijd. Ik heb ook geen tijd om het in 2x te doen aangezien ik stage loop bij personen met een beperking. Als ik kijk naar foto's van vroeger had ik echt een mooi rond gezicht terwijl het nu enorm scherp geworden is en ik er eigenlijk wat afgeleefd uitzie. Ik eet nu ook anders (moest wel frisdrank behouden maar eiwitrijk gaan eten). De tussendoortjes mag ik zeker niet vergeten en in alles wat ik eet proberen extra calorieën toe te voegen. Bijvoorbeeld bij een tas soep extra room ingieten. Ik heb 47 kg gewogen vorige week maar als ik iets bijkom verlies ik dat gewoon binnen de week. Ik heb lang 43 kg gewogen. Vroeger woog ik er 50. Ik hoop echt nog bij te komen want ik haat mijn uiterlijk gewoonweg. Ik heb geen schildklierstoornissen en ook niks in mn bloed. Ik ben wel een enorm nerveus iemand,daar kan het dus ook voor een stuk aan liggen. ik ben 24 jaar jong :-)


Hallo lucius

Gewoon proberen minder suiker te eten vooral geen snoep omdat je denkt dat je daar dan dikker van wordt
Maar wel eiwitten om je lichaam op te bouwen
Groetjes anMa
Dat eiwitrijk dieet heeft mij enorm geholpen. :Smile:

----------


## Lucius

Kan je enkele voorbeeldjes geven voor me? Het probleem is dat ik lactoseintollerant ben en dus veel niet kan eten wat wel calorierijk is.

----------


## schanulleke1968

@ anMa 
@Elisabeth9
Tot nu toe nog geen resultaat geboekt. Maar ik blijf volhouden.

----------


## lunae

ik heb hetzelfde als jou, alleen ben ik een vrouw van 29 en ik weeg zelfs minder als jou en 1m 74 groot, ben nog nooit boven de 50 geraakt! Ik merkte wel eens boven 25 jaar dat ik begon bij te komen, een 4 tal kilo, maar daarvoor kwam ik nooit iets bij! ik at niet, ik vrat! niks hielp, ben ook bij een dietist geweest maar viel af van de stress om dikker te worden.
Bij mij is het nu wel een familie trekje, ik weet niet hoe dat bij jou zit?

De enige tips die ik je kan geven zijn: zolang je gezond bent, maak je er niet druk over! je moet jezelf gewoon accepteren! 
Probeer op vaste tijdstippen te eten. ik word wakker van de honger, om half 4 begint mijn maag te grommen om een vieruurtje! nooit last van gehad tot ik op vaste tijdstippen ging eten.
Veel succes en als je nog wat wil vragen, laat maar horen.

----------


## schanulleke1968

@lunea,
In mijn familie aard ik naar mijn tante. Die had op de koop toe 3 kids gehad en was zo mager als een graat en bleef zo. Een stresstype ben ik inderdaad hierin en ook van mezelf uit als persoontje. Alleen al voor het vinden van passende kleren zonder in de kinderafdeling te moeten gaan, en steeds het idee dat ik dringend dikker moet worden. Gezond ben ik gelukkig. Ik zal je raad maar beter proberen op te volgen en leren te accepteren.
Bedankt lunea!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lucius:

Och wat akelig klinkt dat Lactoseintollerant... :Frown: ..ik dacht al aan wat kaasblokjes 's avonds voor jou, en echte slagroom op de vla etc....sterkte ermee hoor en dank voor je antwoord...succes met je werk verder....desnoods maar wat boeken raadplegen en de raad van AnMa klonk ook hoopvol? daggggggggg als je wel dikker wordt en wat voller van "voedsel"  :Big Grin:  laat het dan een keertje weten, dat is fijn....sterkte....

Knuffel.....

----------


## Gabi

Heey ik weeg 41.6 en ben 13 jaar zit op de hoge school die mij allemaal raar aankijken of uitschelden.
Ik durf niet in een rok of jurk naar school te gaan heb het een keer gedaan en iedereen keek me raar aan ik weet niet wat ik aan moet doen en wat mij staat geef me plees tips groetjess

----------


## lunae

pesters zijn eigenlijk zielige mensen die zelf wat te verbergen hebben. Ze hebben bang om zelf gepest te worden dus doen zij eigenlijk gewoons als eerste vervelend uit schrik dat iemand vervelend tegen hun doet.
Doe gewoon aan waar je je goed in voelt, niks van vervelende mensen aantrekken, zolang jij je maar goed voelt is alles ok. Uiteindelijk stoppen ze wel!

----------


## lunae

Ben momenteel ook weer aan het proberen dikker te worden. Tis een uitdaging van een vriend en het werkt!
Ben in december 4kg afgevallen na een operatie en toen was het nog maar 44kg en met mijn 1m76 valt dat natuurlijk ineens op!
Nu ben ik op 2 weken tijd 2 kg aangekomen, ik eet gewoon zoals altijd ( smorgens, smiddags= aardappelen en vlees en groenten, vieruurtje, savonds weer eens aardappelen vlees en groenten en savonds nog wat soms ongezonde dessertjes) Maar nu drink ik door de dag een halve liter choco milkshake erbij en het helpt
Tis speciale om dikker te worden en is best lekker en het is ook nog eens gezond, weer een halve liter melk binnen. Misschien ook een ideetje voor jullie?
http://www.nutrimax.be/performance-turbo-mass-gainer

----------


## Gabi

Heey ik ben een meisje van 13 en weeg 41 ben 163 cm en ben dus te dun.
Ben opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en ben 2 keer onder de narcose geweest voor onderzoeken.
Heb helemaal niks.
Weet alleen niet echt hoe ik moet aankomen hebben jullie er tips voor? 
Alfast bedankt 😉

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Gabi, wat afschuwelijk dat je al 2 x naar het ziekenhuis moest voor onderzoeken...ze hebben niets ontdekt....gelukkig niets ernstigs aan de hand zou je zeggen, maar jij wilt graag wat dikker worden en dat begrijp ik....heeft niemand je geadviseerd om een voedingsdeskundige te raadplegen?...dat zou ik doen...je kunt wel goede tips van anderen aannemen maar je hebt meer begeleiding nodig, een stok achter de deur..ik weet niet of dat bezwaarlijk is of te duur....je bent 13 jaar, dus in de "kracht" van je Leven en dan is het belangrijk om minstens 3x daags goed en voldoende te eten....voor mensen die te weinig wegen kunnen dan nog wat extra's eten...een persoonlijk gesprek met iemand die er verstand van heeft is belangrijk...die persoon weet precies wat "jou" lichaam nodig heeft...elke lichaam is anders...wat voor de 1 goed is, hoeft niet automatisch goed te zijn voor de ander!!!!  :Wink:  denk goed over dingen na en neem dan een beslissing....teveel vet is niet goed, te veel suikers ook niet, tenzij het fruit is maar dat kun je ook niet onbeperkt eten...sommige vrouwen blijven altijd dun, daar kun je niets aan doen, maar als je gezond eet dan doe het al Super goed...ook 'verdriet" in een mensenleven kan er voor zorgen dat je niet veel kan eten...houd moed...veel Sterkte....
Dikke knuffel.... :Smile: 

ps: Pesters durven alleen dat te doen als ze in groepsverband zijn...Zielepieten zijn dat en rotzakken die dat veroorzaken...mij is dat ook wel eens overkomen toen ik jonger was...negeren die lui als je kunt...probeer niet bang te zijn...hou je haaks kanjer...ze pesten je omdat je wellicht "anders" bent dan hun en misschien zijn ze wel jaloers....je weet het maar nooit...

----------

